# Doctor Diagnosed me with low testosterone



## Definitiveday (Feb 23, 2018)

So a couple weeks ago I was prescribed testosterone cypionate 200mg/ml 1/2ml every week. My doctor admitted that this is not his specialty in so many words. I’m looking to get the best treatment I can now so I’m looking to find a clinic to do so. I’m not new to gear as I spent a better part of 15 years lifting and took the last 7 years off do to life hitting me with a growing career and family. At the end of my lifting career I damaged myself and apparently the ability to produce testosterone naturally. I’m looking for any input for a trusted place in my area someone has had experience with in my area “ Kansas City Missouri “ . Thanks any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome. 

If you truly only want a replacement dose of testosterone I'd try and work with your current doc. Much cheaper that way. 

Clinics are expensive but they're usually willing to over prescribe the dose. 

I have a script from a doc for 120mg/wk. that's the most he will prescribe. I actually need 180mg to get to the top of the range.  I manage my own trt with ugl test and carry the script when I travel. Can't beat a $10 copay on scripted test.


----------



## Definitiveday (Feb 23, 2018)

Jin, thanks for the reply. Yes, I’m just looking for a normal dose. I just truly want to feel like myself again. The past 3 years I’ve been depressed, no motivation at work and my sex drive nonexistent. It just about came down to loosing my wife as she thought I had lost interest in her and was getting it elsewhere. 
 I’m just getting worked up now worrying that my doctor may fall short on my treatment. Things now are starting to look up and I’m feeling better about myself and performance in all aspects. I just don’t want to backslide.


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2018)

Been in the same exact place as you. Life wasn't worth living. 

Give it time at least 6 weeks to feel most of the benefits from the test. The only way you could backslide at this point is discontinuing TRT. It will get better.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 23, 2018)

Sounds like ya'll ought to have that estrogen checked 

:32 (11):


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Sounds like ya'll ought to have that estrogen checked
> 
> :32 (11):



Funny as your comment might be. There's nothing humorous about being hypogonadal. I didn't see a point in continuing my life. That's how hopeless I felt.

I don't mind you belittling me, but no need to insult a new and hurting member.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> Funny as your comment might be. There's nothing humorous about being hypogonadal. I didn't see a point in continuing my life. That's how hopeless I felt.
> 
> I don't mind you belittling me, but no need to insult a new and hurting member.



Lmfao! That was awesome...
!S!


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome. A lot of guys on trt here. Glad you found a doc who was willing to work with you. Trt is a game changer. I have been in some pretty dark places and trt saved me.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 23, 2018)

I don't know about kc area but here in central Missouri we have only a couple clinics..hope you get to feeling better


----------



## stonetag (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome to the UG, hang in there buddy, things will look up.


----------



## Definitiveday (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words and support, I’m encouraged hearing what’s been said. 
 Dark times indeed were had. I’m grateful to be in the position I’m in and regaining the motivation to live a healthy life. I’m definitely going to have a different out look on expectations in the gym this time round. 
 I will keep this thread going weekly and not be candid on the progress of treatment. Thanks again !


----------



## DF (Feb 23, 2018)

Jin covered it pretty much.  Even though your doc doesn't know much you are headed in the right direction.  I'd stick with him & do your own homework on trt.


----------



## Loganx45 (Feb 23, 2018)

Definitiveday said:


> Jin, thanks for the reply. Yes, I’m just looking for a normal dose. I just truly want to feel like myself again. The past 3 years I’ve been depressed, no motivation at work and my sex drive nonexistent. It just about came down to loosing my wife as she thought I had lost interest in her and was getting it elsewhere.
> I’m just getting worked up now worrying that my doctor may fall short on my treatment. Things now are starting to look up and I’m feeling better about myself and performance in all aspects. I just don’t want to backslide.



Welcome aboard... Always good to have someone else here to share experiences with. I started TRT about a year and a half ago and prior to going on, like you, I was not my normal self. My doctor prescribes me my test. The only issue I had was with him prescribing some ancillary meds that I ended up getting through a clinic to offset some of the side effects. Like Jin my doc prescribes 120 mg/week. Sounds like you have experience with gear so just remember TRT will never get you to the supraphysiological levels that enhancement utilization did so try not to compare how you felt back then with how you are feeling with doctor prescribed dosages. Also it may take some time for you to get "dialed in"...


----------



## Ironwood (Feb 24, 2018)

Lots of good advice here already.  Good luck with the TRT bud.  Hope you start feeling like your old self again.  keep us posted.


----------



## Definitiveday (Mar 3, 2018)

I was wanting to know what would be a good resource for learning to read my blood test? I would like to educate myself on this matter. I go in on the 16th to get blood work done hours before my weekly shot. I have 3 labs before any testosterone was introduced to my system and this will be my first lab after 6 weeks of use. In all honesty I have very little understanding in this matter. 
  I have noticed that the day before and the day of my shot I seem to be rather tired. Not bad but it’s noticeable. I’m eating very well and getting 8 hours of sleep. I’m on a three day split at the gym and not over training. I would not think this to be psychological as it feels very real, but have not dismissed that it could be. I will see how I feel in the morning as I take my shot tonight. Thanks sorry to ramble on.


----------



## Jaydub (Mar 3, 2018)

It's kind of a long road. They'll wanna test your levels often till they dial your dose in. I'm still trying to get my dose right. But it is worth it. Insurance covers it, never have to worry about PCT anymore.


----------



## Definitiveday (Mar 3, 2018)

So I woke up this morning rock hard and feeling pretty alive, I have in the 7 hours awake washed and waxed car, cleaned out shop, sold my boat and ate lunch. I would say I feel 100% today. So I feel I can definitely say the day before my shot I drag my butt.


----------



## Jin (Mar 3, 2018)

Definitiveday said:


> I was wanting to know what would be a good resource for learning to read my blood test? I would like to educate myself on this matter. I go in on the 16th to get blood work done hours before my weekly shot. I have 3 labs before any testosterone was introduced to my system and this will be my first lab after 6 weeks of use. In all honesty I have very little understanding in this matter.
> I have noticed that the day before and the day of my shot I seem to be rather tired. Not bad but it’s noticeable. I’m eating very well and getting 8 hours of sleep. I’m on a three day split at the gym and not over training. I would not think this to be psychological as it feels very real, but have not dismissed that it could be. I will see how I feel in the morning as I take my shot tonight. Thanks sorry to ramble on.



You're on weekly injections, correct?

Some guys notice the peaks and valleys and some don't. I did biweekly injections for two years but recently switched to weekly. I don't feel a difference. If it's problematic then switch to twice a week. 

As as for reading blood work. There's plenty of good information out there on how to read standard blood work. Google it. 

As for the hormone panel: I'm just concerned with total test and e2. Since We are on trt our
LH&FSH are always going to be suppressed. Personally I've never paid attention to free testosterone levels.  

If if you have specific questions, ask. There are much more knowledgeable folks than I who can help.


----------



## Definitiveday (Mar 15, 2018)

Good morning, so today is Thursday and I take labs tomorrow before my weekly shot. I’m going to have them print me out my first labs before treatment so I can share with you guys. I’m excited to see where I’m at after 6 weeks. 
 In the gym I’ve made progress and my body is responding well. The only thing negative is Wednesday, Thursday and Friday I feel like I’m not awake completely. Today i feel like I’m dragging my butt around. This is really annoying as the first 4/5 days I feel above average then bam a fog for 2/3 days. I’ve had to move my gym days according and rest days to the foggy days. I’m hoping the labs tell me what I need. I’m not looking to have to pin twice a week, but if that’s what it takes then so be it. 
 I’m eating a clean diet, I don’t smoke, don’t drink and sleep 8 hours a night. I’m trying to drink more water and have low stress .


----------



## Definitiveday (Mar 17, 2018)

Here are my labs before being put on trt, any chance you guys see anything I maybe missing? I took labs today and should have them next week. Thanks


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 17, 2018)

Unless I missed something, you might want to keep an eye on your cholesterol, but nothing looked absurdly high or out of range.  Smart to get a baseline before TRT.  It will be interesting to see your blood work after a few weeks of therapy.


----------



## Definitiveday (Apr 28, 2018)

Just keeping this thread alive and up dated. I’m on week 12 or 13 of trt. My weight has gone from 172lbs to 206.3 lbs. I’ve not felt like this for 10/15 years. This has been life changing.
 I’m now on 200ml a week every 3.5 days. I feel like me again. I’m morning wood every day and random wood throughout the day. Back to taking care of myself and my wife . Haven’t felt like this sense high school. My squat, power clean, bench, and military press have all gone up to days of old.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2018)

Definitiveday said:


> Just keeping this thread alive and up dated. I’m on week 12 or 13 of trt. My weight has gone from 172lbs to 206.3 lbs. I’ve not felt like this for 10/15 years. This has been life changing.
> I’m now on 200ml a week every 3.5 days. I feel like me again. I’m morning wood every day and random wood throughout the day. Back to taking care of myself and my wife . Haven’t felt like this sense high school. My squat, power clean, bench, and military press have all gone up to days of old.



Thats awesome brother! Running cycles is just an added bonus to being on trt IME. TRT is a real life changer if you need it. Very pleased you are doing well.


----------



## Chillinlow (Apr 29, 2018)

Definitiveday said:


> Just keeping this thread alive and up dated. I’m on week 12 or 13 of trt. My weight has gone from 172lbs to 206.3 lbs. I’ve not felt like this for 10/15 years. This has been life changing.
> I’m now on 200ml a week every 3.5 days. I feel like me again. I’m morning wood every day and random wood throughout the day. Back to taking care of myself and my wife . Haven’t felt like this sense high school. My squat, power clean, bench, and military press have all gone up to days of old.



Just curious if you are having to run a AI?
Are you running HCG?
And what were your last levels?


----------

